# Biete SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 318-2 DP



## Cosman (10 Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Biete SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 318-2 DP zum Verkauf an. 
Das Gerät diente nur als Ersatzteil, war noch nie in Verwendung und ist in einem einwandfreien Zustand.

Hersteller: *Siemens*
Type: *SIMATIC S7-300 CPU 318-2 DP*
Artikelnummer: *6ES7 318-2AJ00-0AB0*
HW-Erzeugnisstand (E-STAND): *03*
Firmware-Version (FW-STAND): *V3.0.1
*
Preis: *500,-* Euro (inkl. Versand nach Österreich oder Deutschland). 

Da es sich um einen Privatverkauf handelt gibt es keine Garantie, Gewährleistung und Rücknahme.

Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach eine PN schicken. 

Gruß 
Cosman


----------



## Cosman (20 Juni 2010)

*zusätzliche Infos*

Hallo Zusammen, 

zusätzliche Infos: 
+ Original-Verpackung ist dabei (allerdings geöffnet) 
+ Rücknahme in den ersten 14 Tagen 
+ Preis 450,- Euro (verhandelbar) 

Gruß 
Cosman


----------



## Tom_1 (2 Juli 2010)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

